# Joist and subfloor replacement



## JoeDude (May 13, 2021)

Hello,
First time posting here. Hope this is the right place.
I recently had water damage in my kitchen. The contractor will need to replace 6 of the Joist and the entire subfloor. The insurance company is telling me that the contractor has to intentionally install the new joist and subfloor so that it is not level. This is to match how the floor was before the damage. Basically copy the cutout from the joist getting replaced. I do not understand this. I am trying to find out if a building code stipulates how a Joist and subfloor need to be installed. I would hope a joist and or subfloor needs to be installed with a +/- tolerance. Any information would be very much appreciated.


----------



## cda (May 13, 2021)

Welcome

Did the insurance company give you a final settlement check????


----------



## No Soup for you (May 13, 2021)

I would believe what they are trying to say is if your contractor installs the 6 new floor joists level and true that they will NOT be at the same height as the existing. (if I understand what your saying correctly)


----------



## ICE (May 13, 2021)

Need more information.  Why does the floor slope--is it the entire house?  How far out of level is the floor?  Is there more floor joists that are not being replaced and the contractor wants to replace them all--and if so, how many?  What kind of water damage killed the floor joists?  What are the dimensions of the joist and room?  What did you have for lunch today?  Geez Louise, I hope I didn't forget anything.

Unfortunately none of the answers to those questions will affect the answer to your question.  The only time I have succeeded in correcting tilted construction it was new construction with a set of blueprints.  And even those are not blue these days.


----------



## Mark K (May 13, 2021)

The building code does not address acceptable slope in floors, with possible exception of ADA issues which might be a concern if the existing slope was severe.  

I believe the home builders association has adopted some tolerances but they are not code.

My guess is that the issue can either be addressed by the contractor installing some shims at the support or if significant by re-leveling the entire building.  If you level these joists will that  create a problem with adjacent joists that have not been leveled.


----------



## e hilton (May 13, 2021)

I’m hoping the insurance guy is just alerting you that the new joists will slope like the old ones.   If you had hoped to get a new level floor out of this ... they aren’t going to pay for it.  All they will pay for is 1 to 1 replacement.  

That’s my guess.


----------



## Keystone (May 13, 2021)

is It unreasonable for you to pay the contractor the difference, beyond the 6 floor joists the insurance company is paying for, to level your floor? If yes it’s unreasonable, why?


----------



## ADAguy (May 14, 2021)

Just how old or out of level is this house/floor? 

top of new joists should align with tops of the old ones or they may not due to existing net dimensions of existing.


----------



## JoeDude (May 14, 2021)

Thank you everyone for the replies. 
I apologize that I do not have answers for the dimensions of the joist but I would estimate the room is about 400ft².
Only been in the house since November of last year. The kitchen was part of an add-on that was done in 2005. The previous homeowner remodeled the master bathroom himself. The problem is he did a **** job. The grout is cracked or missing all along the bottom and apparently, he didn't install the drain correctly and the area under the little step is not tile but instead a piece of wood with a coating.... The first time I used the shower the water leaked out the bottom filled the pan and dumped the rest on the kitchen. It didn't help that I am on call the weekends and took a work call and left the shower running longer than normal.
I never took measurements but in some places, if I placed a chair or table it would rock side to side. I don't mind paying for the floor to be leveled but I have a provision in my insurance that allows coverage for code-related upgrades/changes. I have bricks and non-pressure-treated wood being used as Joist supports which will be replaced due to code. Seems crazy to replace the joist supports and 6 joists but not install them level. Instead, calculate the slope of the existing joists and match it. It sounds like there are no requirements for the joist to be installed level but more of good practice.?. If it was just the hardwood floor I would totally understand but this is replacing the floor support and braces. I would expect this would be done to some standard.

The contractor estimate came in at $43,000 for the job and the insurance adjuster will only cover $35,000. The contractor believes he will be able to get more of the cost supplemented but I am not holding my breath. I am already gonna be out of pocket so I am trying to see if there is any way to get more of the work covered.


----------



## Keystone (May 14, 2021)

If you haven’t already, obtain more then one quote. 

Also, any contractor you use should be very well versed in handling insurance claims. In my experience the contracting companies that employ a full time estimator who has insurance industry knowledge and or worked for them have a greater understanding on how to have the insurance company pay for updates and corrections such as this.  

I’m personally not a fan of brokers but that’s another option and just my personal opinion.


----------



## ICE (May 14, 2021)

$43k for six floor joist and 400 sq.ft. of floor....seek out other bids.


----------



## ADAguy (May 14, 2021)

ditto


----------

